# Affordable Bow



## Roadlesshunter (Mar 2, 2012)

If you had $300 to 500 to spend at Cabelas what bow would you buy.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

A used one off of archery talk or ksl







But seriously look into that option you can get some good used bows out there. I bought mine earlier this year off of archery talk


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

Ive got a brand new Samick Sage #50 recurve i'd sell you for $100..thats 50 off retail..


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

Starter bows, can't beat the Diamond Infinite Edge... it's a TON of bow for a minuscule $350. (leaves room in the budget for a bit better site than what comes with it, not to mention release, stabilizers, arrows, etc)


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Also if you are set on new I would just go to cabelas or better yet a pro shop and tell them you're price range and shoot a bunch of bows and see which one you feel most comfortable with. Are you a beginner and Is this your first bow?


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

You're better off hitting a local archery shop than Cabelas anyway... go somewhere that the guy helping you knows what he's talking about.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

Sportsman's has quite a few bows on sale in your price range... mostly PSE and Bear.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

If you didn't cap it at $500 I was gonna suggest the bow I picked up to start with last year: The Diamond Outlaw. But hell, once you buy your case, field points, broad heads, release, targets, string wax, arrows, bow shop services, etc., etc., etc., what's another measly $50? Of course when I decided I wanted to take up bow hunting, my wife decided that if I was gonna do it, she was gonna do it. So, take all the expenses I just listed to get you up and running for your first archery hunt and give it a double whammy! OUCH!!! :shock:

But yeah, there are plenty of good choices for bows in the price range you just listed. As another poster just mentioned, the majority of the bows you will be looking at in that price range will be from Bear and PSE. My wife's little $400 ready-to-hunt package Bear Homewrecker has so far killed two fantastic bucks in her first two years hunting with it. You don't need a $1,000 bow for a good hunting tool.


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

The bow doesn't make the shooter, though the right equipment helps. (I guess because I haven't even started shooting the new-to-me PSE that I bought, but I've managed to improve my shooting 10 fold just concentrating on form)


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Right now Cabelas has their bow which is called the Regulator, fully loaded for $469.00. It normally runs $549.00. I would suggest staying away from used bows for a first bow.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

I would advise against the infinite edge if you are full grown and your draw length won't change. They are not very optimal for performance and can be tough to tune well. Any of the large range starter bows will never really give you what even a low end standard bow will give you.

And I agree with the archerytalk/ksl recomondations. You can find some very nice bows in your price range.


----------



## nelsonccc (Jul 8, 2014)

I got mine from HunterFriend.com. It was set up to my exact specifications and it's perfect. I shoot about 70 arrows a weekend and have yet ot have an issue with it. It came with everything I needed to hunt. I got the PSE Stinger and may upgrade the site and stabilizer now that I've had it for a year.


----------



## cc6565 (Feb 6, 2012)

I love my PSE Stinger 3G $399 fully loaded


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

polarbear said:


> Sportsman's has quite a few bows on sale in your price range... mostly PSE and Bear.


I dont get to much into the nitty gritty, but both of these bows are superb for what you pay for! Currently i use a PSE brute x. does everything i ask it too. skull camo works looks great too!


----------

